#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Specification / data sheet for instruments

## dineshinbox

Hai friends can sone one share the standard specification sheet (data sheet) for all type of instsruments like pressure ransmitter, cables, level transmitter ets...



Preferably in excel or in pdfSee More: Specification / data sheet for instruments

----------


## dineshinbox

can sone one help

----------


## Monstrr

> Hai friends can sone one share the standard specification sheet (data sheet) for all type of instsruments like pressure ransmitter, cables, level transmitter ets...
> 
> Preferably in excel or in pdf



ISA-20-1981 Specification Forms for Process Measurement and Control Instruments, Primary Elements, and Control Valves
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISATR20.00.012001 Specification Forms for Process Measurement and Control Instruments Part 1: General Considerations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

> ISA-20-1981 Specification Forms for Process Measurement and Control Instruments, Primary Elements, and Control Valves
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...





thanks for posting ,

can some one uploads ISA TR 20-2006

----------


## kaicyem

can someone share excel/word versions of ISA instrument datasheets pl? thanx in advance...................

----------


## ahsan983

thanx

----------

